# RecipeDB - Kabooby's Belgian Dubbel



## kabooby (28/2/08)

Kabooby's Belgian Dubbel  Ale - Belgian Dubbel  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes The candi sugar was homemade the randy mosher way. This required some additional water to dissolve which dropped my efficiency.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8 kg JWM Export Pilsner    1.5 kg JWM Vienna - Wendouree Gold    0.8 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.8 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.1 kg JWM Chocolate Malt     1 kg Brown Sugar    1 kg Candi Sugar (amber)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Hallertauer, New Zealand (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     1000 ml White Labs WLP550 - Belgian Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.081 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 22 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 7.97%   Colour 30 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## bindi (28/2/08)

Looks good :icon_cheers: I will do it and post the results, just missing Vienna and Wheat malt at the moment.


----------



## Muggus (28/2/08)

This beer is great! Love to make one for myself...one longie in the Xmas caseswap just wasn't enough!


----------



## kabooby (10/4/08)

I still have about 8 bottles of this left and opened one the other night.

Carbonation has increased. Poured with a big white fluffy head that settled down nicely to a tight creamy head that stayed till the end of the glass. Flavours have rouned off nicely and there is no warmth from the high alcohol. You can certainly feel the alcohol though B) 

Not sure how long it is going to keep for. I dont want to end up with undrinkable beer but I do want to see how it changes over time. I might just drink one a month and see how it goes

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (10/4/08)

kabooby said:


> I still have about 8 bottles of this left and opened one the other night.
> 
> Carbonation has increased. Poured with a big white fluffy head that settled down nicely to a tight creamy head that stayed till the end of the glass. Flavours have rouned off nicely and there is no warmth from the high alcohol. You can certainly feel the alcohol though B)
> 
> ...




"Dont you worry about that" 

You know I am always quite happy to drop in and test one or two on the way home .

Pumpy


----------



## jojai (6/8/08)

What does the brown sugar do to this recipe / beer in general? Would it be better to use all candi sugar? 

Also, I was thinking of making this and bottling it in some nice champagne bottles for xmas presents, is this the type of beer that would do well with some aging? If so, what would the best time to drink it be? 

Cheers, 
Joseph.


----------



## kabooby (6/8/08)

Brown sugar adds Molasses flavour and also adds fermentables. You could use all Candi sugar. Personally I would only use the amber or dark kind.

I still have some bottles of this that I keep trying over time. 

As long as your sanitisation is good the beer will keep for a long time. I think this beer is getting better the longer it goes. A year would probably be its peak but is drinkable after a few months. The extra time helps flavours and alcohol to mellow.

Kabooby


----------



## ric004 (9/6/10)

Hi Kabooby recipe sounds good would like to try just wondering what temps did you ferment and condition at?


----------



## kabooby (10/6/10)

Been a while since I have brewed this beer.

With that strain I normally start at around 19C and let it warm up to about 24 over a few days. This helps it finish out and get the beer nice and dry.

Kabooby


----------



## ric004 (10/6/10)

Cheers going to brew on monday public holiday.
thanks
Ric


----------



## Phoney (26/7/11)

I brewed this about 15 months ago. (May 2010).

To be honest a month later I thought it was pretty darn average, I would have comfortably said it was my worse AG brew ever. I thought it had almost a hot fusel alcohol taste that overpowered the malt & hops and basically I wasnt enjoying each bottle that I cracked open every few weeks to see if it had improved. I'd have a glass and tip the rest. I ended up giving half of it away to a mate of mine who'll drink just about anything short of metho... Well he seemed to love it :lol:

Anyway, I found half a dozen bottles in a crate the other day and stuck them in the fridge. Just cracked one then, and christ almighty if this isnt one tasty beer! Extremely well balanced, it's like toffee but not sweet...I guess a little bit of a cross between a Coopers Vintage Ale and a Chimay Blue. Just darn beautiful!! :icon_drool2: The only thing I regret is giving them away & drinking them while they were crap! Because this is one delicious dubbel. All it needed was aging. 9/10. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (26/7/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> I brewed this about 15 months ago. (May 2010).
> 
> To be honest a month later I thought it was pretty darn average, I would have comfortably said it was my worse AG brew ever. I thought it had almost a hot fusel alcohol taste that overpowered the malt & hops and basically I wasnt enjoying each bottle that I cracked open every few weeks to see if it had improved. I'd have a glass and tip the rest. I ended up giving half of it away to a mate of mine who'll drink just about anything short of metho... Well he seemed to love it :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I found half a dozen bottles in a crate the other day and stuck them in the fridge. Just cracked one then, and christ almighty if this isnt one tasty beer! Extremely well balanced, it's like toffee but not sweet...I guess a little bit of a cross between a Coopers Vintage Ale and a Chimay Blue. Just darn beautiful!! :icon_drool2: The only thing I regret is giving them away & drinking them while they were crap! Because this is one delicious dubbel. All it needed was aging. 9/10. :icon_cheers:


Sounds very familiar!
Not so much with this recipe, as damn good as it is! But with many of the Belgian dark ales i've brewed over the years, they can often take a year before hitting their prime...and age gracefully for a number more after!
Good reason to keep a few bottles (along with most other strong/dark brews) aside in a cool dark place for extended aging.


----------



## Phoney (29/7/11)

Yeah if and when I do brew another dubbel, its going into bottles rather than a keg and then stashed away under the stairs for at least a year.


----------

